# Mud Nats 2010



## Polaris425

For those who are wondering what it's like:


*Normal Highline:*










*Highline After People get there:*


----------



## zacksbf

WOW that looks familiar. The crowded highline doesn't bother me till everyone is drunk and dissrespectful. By 4-5 PM on Friday and Saturday if you have a date or wife with you their will be guys with beads wanting them to raise their shirts. That is about the only thing that bothers me about the crowd. I have had to jump knee deep in some punk's *** every year over that crap. The other trails and even sandpit are fine though and I always have a good time. At the sandpit there are enough women doing that stuff and attracting attention that the guys know which ones to offer beads too.


----------



## bruteman

I cant wait going to a one hella party


----------



## IBBruin

Here's one from the bottom of the hill looking up from 2 years ago. The traffic jam is not fun when you're out of beer and smokes.


----------



## MASSMUDDER

wow thats sick i wish i had a place like that around here (massachusetts) im lucky to get a buddy or 2 to go riding with


----------



## tacoma_2002

Definately a crowd for sure! We usually ride at the back of the pack, to avoid the loud mouth, smart tail drunks. This year it comes down to Mudnationals or MIMB Laborday Ride....can you guess which I chose?


----------



## phreebsd

:greatgooglymoogly:


----------



## drtj

To many ppl for me


----------



## muddnfool

its gonna be thick and nasty this year from all the rain we have had


----------



## Butch

We got a group from here in Memphis going. I'm looking forward to it...I think?


----------



## walker

hope i can make it


----------



## Thom

MASSMUDDER said:


> wow thats sick i wish i had a place like that around here (massachusetts) im lucky to get a buddy or 2 to go riding with


Where your from? I live in Webster.


----------



## Bootlegger

drtj said:


> To many ppl for me


heard that...:ugh:


----------



## Mud Duck

I go every year, but I don't go there to ride, it's only 1.5 hr. drive so i can ride there anytime. I just race and watch the mayhem.


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN

I'd love to go down one of these days but I would never bring the woman, looks like a good time..


----------



## mudengineer

wvMOUNTAINMAN said:


> I'd love to go down one of these days but I would never bring the woman, looks like a good time..


 
It aint that bad. once you hit the trails it is good riding. I live about 15 min from the park and ride almost every other weekend during the spring and fall. Way to dusty in the summer for me. Mud creek is great place to ride but you can get lost if you aren't carefull. 

Some buddies and I went to ride 2 weeks after mud nationals last year and the place was really tore up. We drive some extreme bikes and 10 went in and the RZR and a Brute only came out(we had to go get them the next day). We were heading back from the bottom 40 (the tri-angle) lol and it got dark on us. It was very wet having rained the day before and with all the trails being mutilated from mud nationals we got lost. When we finally found an exit, we were 8 people deep on the rzr at 4am in the puring rain. At one point we called the owner, which we know very well, and asked him how to get out and he told us that there was only one way out and if you missed it in the dark we would be driving in circles all night. He recomended we stay put and wait till day light so he could find us. I normally have a GPS when I go to the park but didn't that day for some reason. About 11pm that night a thunder storm came thru that had produced 3 tornados and it was right on top of us. It was a crazy night we ran out of beer by 12am and the only person who had a lighter lost it so starting a fire was not happening. We had 1-5 gallon gas can of fuel and spreaded it between the RZR and Brute.. After that night and fighting thru all the obsticles we faced, if not for the rzr holding up we would have been in bad shape. It's amazing how well you can drive when you have others lives in your hands. Some of the women we had with us bless there hearts were in shorts and tank tops so when it rained they were freezing. So the moral of the story is by sunday morning if you go to the back of mudcreek and back you better leave out early and make dang sure you are headed back with time to spear. 

Greatest park out there IMO...

Anyway I thought I would share that story.


----------



## Polaris425

I'd love to get back out there and ride on a non-event weekend.


----------



## IBBruin

As far as the park itself goes, it's the best I've ever been to. If you're there during or right after Nats, be sure you take plenty of liquids, smokes in an extra lighter in a waterproof container. Take a lighter even if you don't smoke. GPS is a good idea, I've gotten turned around at night like the above story but luckily was able to find my way out right at daylight. Miserable.


----------



## mudengineer

Polaris425 said:


> I'd love to get back out there and ride on a non-event weekend.


 
If you want to trully test your skills and bike go the weekend or so after Mud Nationals. Heck let me know we will be riding almost every other weekend so your more than welcome to join the fun. One thing for sure everything is deep by then. Even the kiddy holes..lol....you know the one that people use to get around the main trail when it looks to bad.


----------



## mudengineer

IBBruin said:


> As far as the park itself goes, it's the best I've ever been to. If you're there during or right after Nats, be sure you take plenty of liquids, smokes in an extra lighter in a waterproof container. Take a lighter even if you don't smoke. GPS is a good idea, I've gotten turned around at night like the above story but luckily was able to find my way out right at daylight.* Miserable*.


 
yes it was!!!! and yes all you said would be wise. water and light for sure.


----------



## mudengineer

IBBruin said:


> Here's one from the bottom of the hill looking up from 2 years ago. The traffic jam is not fun when you're out of beer and smokes.


 
I love that coors light mufler. To cool I should change my norkles to BL norkles for mud nationals. lmbo.....


----------



## 05bforce750

place looks cool, i just dont think ima drive to texas to do some ridin!! lol


----------



## Bootlegger

Too many people for my taste...I may try it once though. actually its not the people or the alcohol....its the ignorant acting drunks....lol


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Bootlegger said:


> Too many people for my taste...I may try it once though. actually its not the people or the alcohol....its the ignorant acting drunks....lol


 
AMEN brotha!! Those arseholes royally ****** me off!! Now that my kids are of age, they always want to go everytime I load up, even during the week.....I refuse to take them in that environment. Just my opinion. :aargh4:


----------



## MTImodquad

Mud Nats is all about how you make it. This year is our 4th trip from NY and we have a blast every year. We simply avoid the highline when it is like that. If you get up in the trails away from all the BS it is great!! Come Friday we usually just hang out meeting other people from the forums and racing. I don't have kids to bring tho, if I did they definitely wouldn't be attending lol.


----------



## Chawraw

Is it too crowded cause it looks just way too packed to even ride?


----------



## Chawraw

Im debating between here or Shiloh Ridge for the weekend ant suggestions


----------



## Yesterday

if you wanna ride saturday and sunday, go elsewhere than mud nationals. if you wanna party, dont think twice and haul *** to jacksonville


----------



## walker

big p you goin this year


----------



## Yesterday

nope had to fall out =( $$


----------



## bump530

im leavin this evening after work. the camper and bikes are loaded down waiting. i had two buddies get there about an hour ago, and HeadC1 is fixin to pull up. the 300 is ready for the sand pit


----------



## zacksbf

If you didn't go to mud nats this year, you didn't miss much. I went and had a good time on Friday. The trails were still good on Friday and we didn't run into traffic issues since we stayed off the highline and away from the sandpit most of the time. 
Saturday was a different story. The trails were really beat down and crowded. Then the highline was a nightmare. The highline was as bad as I have seen it in three years of going. The traffic was held up in both directions by some retard with some beads trying to give them out to ever woman he would ride up on. After minutes of trying to see her boobs he would finally move on and traffic would flow until he hit another woman. It was doing this in both directions and would take about 2 hours to make it back from the sand pit. I was done with the drunks and stuff by the time dinner came Saturday and loaded up and left.

The other big thing this year was the law enforcement outside the park. The state obviously does not feel that the county is not taking enough action against drunk driving during mud nats. To fix the problem they called in a bunch of state troopers to patrol during mud nats and they were stopping every vehicle that pulled out. The guys working the gates warned people but I bet hundreds of DUI's per night were issued.


----------



## mudengineer

Man Mud Nationals is a dangerous place. My cousin's husband got off of his four wheeler to stop another girl from trying to fight his wife. 5 guys grabed him and drug him into the water along the high line and held him under water and choked him to the point he passed out face down in the water. They ran to their four wheelers got on them and took off down the shoulder and disappeared. People ran over to help the man out I was not there I was about 200 yards back and I didn't see it, just the after effect. And what other people still there told me.

I really enjoyed camping and a good trail ride but only to go ride 1 time before trails were so bad and packed it was hard to have fun so we partied and enjoyed the events. Mud Races were fun to see and some really cool four wheelers and mostly some real nice rzr's. 

That was my last time


----------



## blue beast

Well im glad i did not go . chose to go to river run.


----------



## Brute650i

anybody with any pictures or vids wanna email them to me any and all types of pics welcomed:rockn:

pm me for addy please I dont want to post it and possibly start getting spam mail from bots


----------



## drtj

Brute650i said:


> anybody with any pictures or vids wanna email them to me any and all types of pics welcomed:rockn:
> 
> pm me for addy please I dont want to post it and possibly start getting spam mail from bots



I 2nd that!!


----------



## muddnfool

im goin to say this. i am never going back to mud nationals. this year was by far the worst year ever. Had to stay on the highline for 6 1/2 hours last night(no fun). might just go to race but that will prolly be it


----------



## walker

yes screw mud nats .. i was in ame traffic jam muddnfool... hey mud engineer why you didnt tell everyone you got your butt kicked by a girl...


----------



## DjScrimm

Mud Nationals at Mud Creek is simply paradise. 

Yea yea, i waited on high line from 5:30 to 3:00 am, still paradise. Riding is very much possible anytime your there, just not the highline, and them trails/holes aint' no joke! Only problems around bridges.. 

JMO!


----------



## JHR

I went and had a blast, but i stayed off the Highline for the most part. u can ride down the side of it in the water. Its not as bad as it looks. Thats what i did. the trails were hit hard though. they were wallered out pretty good everywhere i went. But they werent packed too bad at all. But i really enjoyed playing in the sand pit. It was just right not too shallow and not too deep. I Tried a cabin run but kept getting turned around and kept ending up back at the Creek. but i had fun overall. Ill definately go back next year. I got a few pics but not any that are really good. Imma go develope my waterproof camera and see what i have on there.


----------



## mudengineer

walker said:


> yes screw mud nats .. i was in ame traffic jam muddnfool... hey mud engineer why you didnt tell everyone you got your butt kicked by a girl...


 
Because that aint what happened. She did kick me they say but I would have kicked me too if I were watching her boy take a beating. Don't pull up and think you going to bully some girls. Cause if you do there is someone like me most often standing there that won't tolerate it. It shoud never come down to that. 


Why were the police on the high line only at night and not at day? They sure were on the roads circling like buzzards. Do the mud creek folks and High lifter folks feel that they are conducting this event to be safe? It aint safe for nobody. I woke up and 3 camps around had cars with windows broke out and items stolen. If you guys liked it good for you but it aint for me.


----------



## mudengineer

I will add mud creek is still the best park for me just not mud nationals.


----------



## bump530

no fights for our group, there was almost a few.

we had a good time tho. we had to leave my 300 and heads teryx in the woods friday night tho. luckly nobody messed with them. His teryx still wont crank. He also had is audiopipe stolen off his 300 thursday night.

someone from here recognized me on the highline, but i the lil blue cans kept me from really remember who he was lmfao.


----------



## zacksbf

No fights for me but that was thanks to my wife yelling at me to sit back down, lol.. I did notice the crowd seems to be changing. There are far less of the "good ole boys" coming out to mud nats than there use to be. If you get stuck now people ride by and point and laugh and offer no help. I try to help people out and hope that I would get the same if I got in a jam. I noticed people turning over coming out of the creek and I was running over and helping while huges groups were laughing at them and taking pictures. I think the crowd at mud nats is just not that same and I am really over it.

I brought a couple out on Saturday that had never rode any type of ATV event and put them on my wife's rancher. They had a good time the first few hours we were there and then the trails started filling up and the idiots all came out. My friend asked some guy that was bouncing his honda with hmf pipe off the rev limiter in neutral next to us to knock it off and he got confrontational and started mouthing and told my friend to F off so it kind of went downhill from there. He was with a large group of 8-10 ATVs and SXSs and it was just us on our 2 bikes. So after a lot of my wife pulling on my shirt and yelling at me and his doing the same we rode off. The problem is you can't really go back to the trucks and cool off from something like that because your going to sit on the highline for 2 hours which only upsets you more. 
I will go back just not on event weekends.


----------



## Polaris425

And that, is why I quit going several years ago. This just all re-confirms my reasoning.


----------



## gpinjason

I've never been, but all the stories I've heard make me not want to go... I'd rather sit at home and do nothing than deal with that crap...


----------



## IBBruin

I've been to all but the first Nats and after reading some of what you guys are saying, I've been to my last. I didn't go this year either and enjoyed last weekend sitting around the grill knocking back a few cold ones at home. 

The stories are the same every year, drunk punks, traffic, stolen/damaged property. No thanks.


----------



## TC Powersports

We went as a vendor and also raced. Was pretty packed. 

After pulling the 20 hour days fixing bikes, we were finally able to go for a crusie Saturday night. 
We took the Big Ranger through most of the water next to the highline road which allowed us to make it **** near to the sand pits from the top of the hill in under 15 minutes, verses the 4 hours on the road.

The ride back was longer cause we ran out of beer and we had to help about ten 4 wheelers who swamped there stuff.

I did get to meet MIMB's very own "Walker"......cool guy with a bad to the bone ride!

Those dang Boudan burgers got me for about $75.00 in 6 days!!


----------



## camo09brute

I went and had a blast I will say traffic was bad but thats to be expected with that many people. I will definatly be going back. Sucks to hear about the theft problem though I was unaware all that was going on Hopeully none of my stuff is missing cause lord knows I spent enough money on repairs and stuff while i was there.


----------



## walker

bump530 said:


> no fights for our group, there was almost a few.
> 
> we had a good time tho. we had to leave my 300 and heads teryx in the woods friday night tho. luckly nobody messed with them. His teryx still wont crank. He also had is audiopipe stolen off his 300 thursday night.
> 
> someone from here recognized me on the highline, but i the lil blue cans kept me from really remember who he was lmfao.


that was me .. to bad we didnt get to drink a beer together maybe another time.. when on the trails it wasn't all that bad.. but dang can people not go slow in camp and not stir up dust... i counted almost 30 4 wheelers and sxs left on highline sat night dunno if they got tired of waiting on traffic and left them or what looked like an atv grave yard.. yea next year i will be at river run during mut nats if yall need me.......


----------



## walker

mudengineer said:


> Because that aint what happened. She did kick me they say but I would have kicked me too if I were watching her boy take a beating. Don't pull up and think you going to bully some girls. Cause if you do there is someone like me most often standing there that won't tolerate it. It shoud never come down to that.
> 
> 
> Why were the police on the high line only at night and not at day? They sure were on the roads circling like buzzards. Do the mud creek folks and High lifter folks feel that they are conducting this event to be safe? It aint safe for nobody. I woke up and 3 camps around had cars with windows broke out and items stolen. If you guys liked it good for you but it aint for me.


just giving you a hard time simmer down hand...lol...


----------



## zacksbf

Walker you need to come down and check out the HL park soon. Make sure your 4wd is working though. I wouldn't want to have to show you up out there, lol.
I know JHR has already said he is ready for a ride. I am sure we could put together a group and have a good ride with no DRAMA.


----------



## walker

yea let me get 4 wheel working and we shall ride.. it was good meeting you and your wife.... sorry we didnt get to ride together


----------



## JHR

i went to nats and didnt recognize anyone except TCP  I stayed on the trails most of the time i was there anyway. i had a blast. I would coat my bike with mud then i would make my way to the sand pit an wash it off and start over again. I ended up having 6 bikes in my group. My brute my fiancee's red canam on 29.5's, my sis's black foreman, a friends camo rincon, another friend's green artic cat, and another friends lifter razr. We had a blast and im anxious to go again. And i am ready Zacksbf to go ride somewhere. Since im layed off thats all i can think about is my bike and riding somewhere. I wanna go try out Mud fury in West Monroe and mud madness in Choudrant also. I hear that the HL park is fun but u gotta be careful cause the holes are rooted out pretty bad. Ill go ahead and hook a strap on the back of mine to make it easy for me to pull u guys out LMAO. But ya hit me up whenever any of u wanna ride IM READY. I just need a diff lock cable. Been broke since i got it.


----------



## JessKQ750

We were in a Polaris Crew with a major sound system and had a blast. Getting stuck in line at the highline wasn't that bad, think that's where most of the party was. Trying to see if anyone had pictures of us because everyone that came up had a camera...


----------



## mudengineer

JessKQ750 said:


> We were in a Polaris Crew with a major sound system and had a blast. Getting stuck in line at the highline wasn't that bad, think that's where most of the party was. Trying to see if anyone had pictures of us because everyone that came up had a camera...


 
That thing was cool! How in the world did yall get all those dang speakers to mount right. We were hanging out at the sand pit when you guys pulled up and everyone had radios playing and you guys just drounded them out. I liked it,it was cool. I have to look when I get back home but my wife took pics for me. I haven't even looked at all the pics we took. I'll be back home next week and will post what I got. She took about 500 pics or more for me. She even took a pic of me getting in that fight. lol some wife she was laughing at me.


----------



## the grizzly muder

I had the same proplem there I had 5 brutes 2 grizzlys and a rzr and rhino in my sig so Long story short the rhino was the last one because I have all thoes lights wraped around it and I had to sleep in it bc we all got stuck pulling the rzr out when it went in a 5ft pond I left markers so we could find them in the morning it. Took a rhino and a 7.0 f250 to pull. Em all out:rockn:


----------



## walker

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigblackbrute

JHR said:


> i went to nats and didnt recognize anyone except TCP  I stayed on the trails most of the time i was there anyway. i had a blast. I would coat my bike with mud then i would make my way to the sand pit an wash it off and start over again. I ended up having 6 bikes in my group. My brute my fiancee's red canam on 29.5's, my sis's black foreman, a friends camo rincon, another friend's green artic cat, and another friends lifter razr. We had a blast and im anxious to go again. And i am ready Zacksbf to go ride somewhere. Since im layed off thats all i can think about is my bike and riding somewhere. I wanna go try out Mud fury in West Monroe and mud madness in Choudrant also. I hear that the HL park is fun but u gotta be careful cause the holes are rooted out pretty bad. Ill go ahead and hook a strap on the back of mine to make it easy for me to pull u guys out LMAO. But ya hit me up whenever any of u wanna ride IM READY. I just need a diff lock cable. Been broke since i got it.


hey man jus want to give u sort of a heads up if u go to mudfury dnt expect alot its a small place and is either so dry ther is no water to wash off in and nasty stinking mud or its so flooded that u cnt ride ther. u can go from one end of thr place to the other in about 45 minutes at the longest. now muddmaddness on the other hand is an awsme place to ride nt reall big but nt to small. i ride ther alot gt plenty of water and sme of the baddest holes u will find. ther a big benefit ride on april the 17th u ought to cme ride that weekend i will be ther if my bike makes it through trucks gne wild. lol.


----------



## JessKQ750

mudengineer said:


> That thing was cool! How in the world did yall get all those dang speakers to mount right. We were hanging out at the sand pit when you guys pulled up and everyone had radios playing and you guys just drounded them out. I liked it,it was cool. I have to look when I get back home but my wife took pics for me. I haven't even looked at all the pics we took. I'll be back home next week and will post what I got. She took about 500 pics or more for me. She even took a pic of me getting in that fight. lol some wife she was laughing at me.


The sound system was put in by Marshall All Seasons (Polaris dealer in Marshall, TX)... Jeff (the owner) had all of it mounted and ready to go for the ride in Kilgore a few weeks ago. It has a huge amp mounted in the ceiling with the subwoofers under the seats and in the ceiling too... We never got the volume above 30 on the stereo...


----------



## phreebsd

the grizzly muder said:


> I had the same proplem there I had 5 brutes 2 grizzlys and a rzr and rhino in my sig so Long story short the rhino was the last one because I have all thoes lights wraped around it and I had to sleep in it bc we all got stuck pulling the rzr out when it went in a 5ft pond I left markers so we could find them in the morning it. Took a rhino and a 7.0 f250 to pull. Em all out:rockn:


what do you do for work?
The pic in your sig tells me I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## gpinjason

:haha: for real.........


----------



## 650Brute

I dont think I'd wanna go after reading this........


----------



## triston

been there done that.....lol im ten years old bu dnt see any thing bad me and my dad spent 500$$$:rockn:bes place to ride ever.....


----------

